# PCC from New Delhi passport takes how much time



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Hello All,

I filed my Visa application on June 8, 2015 along with my wife as secondary applicant.
Today, which is July 31, 2015 the Case officer dropped me a mail asking for PCC of my wife.
But I already submitted PCC of my wife at the time of filing the application. 
The Case officer is asking me for a PCC from Passport office and not from Police department (my wife PCC was from Police department). My PCC is from Ghaziabad Passport Office which I took me 1 day.

Can you guys please let me know that Delhi Passport office takes how much time
to issue a PCC letter... I mean whether they gave it the same day or how much time ????


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Getting PCC from the passport office/ PSK on the same day depends on various factors. Most probably, if her address on the passport is from Delhi, and the passport was issued after your marriage, then she should get it on the same day. If not from Delhi, or if married after the passport was issued, then it could take time- don't know how much, but being a big city, I guess it might take a month at least. Since the CO might have given you a 28 days deadline to submit it, provide the PCC application receipt (that you collect at the last counter) and write back to the CO that the PCC has been applied for and it might take time to be issued.

Source: I came back from local PSK office this morning for my own PCC and had a lengthy discussion with the RPO there about this. Although this is my local PSK (stone's throw away), I was born here, residing here since the past 5 years, and my passport has this same address, I still have to wait for my own PCC because it is an old passport issued before my marriage. Mine is a small town and I was told the verification should not take more than 15 days.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have shared my experience of getting PCC from Chandigarh, India. I applied twice. May be my experience could help you. Timeline for getting PCC in India is same. ie 15 days at all Passport offices.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...getting-pcc-chandigarh-india.html#post7810106

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey u can get it in a day! That too within 2 hours if the crowd is not much. The walk in time for Pcc(without appointment) in Delhi psk is 9amto11:30am!


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

One more thing I would like to share when you fill an application online for pcc don't pay the fees and walk in after a day or 2 not before that....2ndly as I read something about police verification in silvi6's post let me clear this , there is something like if your police verification hasn't done for the passport then you have to wait until its get done,ull have your pcc only after the police verification is submitted positively for your passport. And if its done and submitted already then ull probably be having your pcc in hours!


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Thank you guys for your help and time taken to resolve my query....


----------



## samlogic (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Varsha

I booked my PCC,Delhi online just now and they have given me a date in September!! i have paid the fees.. Can i still walk in anytime next week ? Or i must visit in sept.. I need it urgent because i have submitted all my documents except this.

Please advise..




varshatyagi said:


> One more thing I would like to share when you fill an application online for pcc don't pay the fees and walk in after a day or 2 not before that....2ndly as I read something about police verification in silvi6's post let me clear this , there is something like if your police verification hasn't done for the passport then you have to wait until its get done,ull have your pcc only after the police verification is submitted positively for your passport. And if its done and submitted already then ull probably be having your pcc in hours!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

samlogic said:


> Hello Varsha
> 
> I booked my PCC,Delhi online just now and they have given me a date in September!! i have paid the fees.. Can i still walk in anytime next week ? Or i must visit in sept.. I need it urgent because i have submitted all my documents except this.
> 
> Please advise..


From the posts below, it seems Delhi PSK does allow walk-in:



Kariznin said:


> Thanks KeeDa for opinion.
> 
> Checked the next available date on the PSK website near to my area it is 1st September 2015. PSK in reference is Shalimar Place, Auto Mall, Delhi.
> 
> ...





Kariznin said:


> Went to the psk, enquired about the same. They told to generate the ARN and pay & book appointment and just walk in any day(Mon-Fri) between 9 to 11am.
> 
> If everything is right, they would issue the Pcc the same day else it would be issued after verification in 2 3 days.
> 
> Thanks KeeDa for the help. ☺


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

@SamLogic :: You can go for walk-in early in the morning at 9 am for the PCC at any of the PSK in Delhi. Dont go after 11:30 am. They wont allow you to enter....


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*PCC from Delhi*



varshatyagi said:


> Hey u can get it in a day! That too within 2 hours if the crowd is not much. The walk in time for Pcc(without appointment) in Delhi psk is 9amto11:30am!


Hi Varsha,

Can you please tell me the full process of getting a PCC from Delhi PSK. As far as I checked online in Delhi PCC can be obtained from Delhi Police's website, but my counselor told me that the Police PCC will not be valid.

I am too confused right now!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Varsha,
> 
> Can you please tell me the full process of getting a PCC from Delhi PSK. As far as I checked online in Delhi PCC can be obtained from Delhi Police's website, but my counselor told me that the Police PCC will not be valid.
> 
> I am too confused right now!!


for australian visa, we need to get pcc from passport seva kendra.

create an account on psk website, then file a pcc application, pay fees, schedule appointment and visit choosen psk on appointment day along with relevant documents


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> for australian visa, we need to get pcc from passport seva kendra.
> 
> create an account on psk website, then file a pcc application, pay fees, schedule appointment and visit choosen psk on appointment day along with relevant documents


Hi Sultan_azam,

Thanks for your quick response!
I will quickly do that and let you know if that works 

Regards,
Bharat


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Sultan_azam,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response!
> I will quickly do that and let you know if that works
> ...


while creating account on psk website, select the passport office which is nearest to your place(current address) else it may create troubles at application stage


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> while creating account on psk website, select the passport office which is nearest to your place(current address) else it may create troubles at application stage


Hi,

I followed the steps suggested by you!! Thanks for everything

My appointment in the passport office went smoothly on 23rd Dec. After that Police Verification happened on 25th Dec. 

Currently I am waiting for the sms to come and I can go to PSK to collect my PCC. Can you please tell me how much time it generally takes.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bharat1835 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I followed the steps suggested by you!! Thanks for everything
> 
> ...


considering the new year mood, you should receive sms by first week of January.

all the best


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*PCC from Delhi PSK*



sultan_azam said:


> considering the new year mood, you should receive sms by first week of January.
> 
> all the best


Hi All,

I got the SMS on 28th Dec(Wednesday) around 8 pm.
On 29th Dec I got my PCC from PSK, Shalimar Place.

So the whole process took 6 days ( 23rd -> Appointment, 25th -> Police Verification, 28th-> SMS, 29th->PCC Collected).


Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bharat1835 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the SMS on 28th Dec(Wednesday) around 8 pm.
> On 29th Dec I got my PCC from PSK, Shalimar Place.
> ...


Marvellous, process over in 6-7 days.. congrats and all the best for path ahead


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Can anyone share if we can walkin to Delhi ITO psk for PCC purpose now in year 2017? or have the rules changedto book appointment and pay fees online only?


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Can anyone share if we can walkin to Delhi ITO psk for PCC purpose now in year 2017? or have the rules changedto book appointment and pay fees online only?


Nope. You have to book appointment on the oak website.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

